

Post-mortem of the June 3-4th DDoS - QUFB
http://blog.easydns.org/2013/06/04/post-mortem-of-the-june-3-4th-ddos/

======
pudquick
There's not really a lot of technical analysis in this post-mortem - does
anyone have additional details into the techniques used?

~~~
specialp
See <http://openresolverproject.org/>. Someone was trying to use them to
attack someone else. Misconfigured DNS servers can be used to amplify DDOS
attacks exponentially. If your DNS server is open to recursive queries for
outside hosts it can be used to generate a Smurf like attack:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smurf_attack> They were on the list of DNS
providers used for a DDOS attack on someone else and were flooded as
collateral damage.

